# Huanyang CNC 7.5KW VSD setup



## JLTLS (May 19, 2020)

I recently purchased a

Huanyang CNC 7.5KW VSD 10HP 220V Variable Frequency Drive Inverter VFD Single To 3 Phase.

I am trying to set it up for the GDZ120X103-4.5 Spindle on my machine. I have been given this information from the seller.

P0.00=0
P0.03=300
P0.04=300
P0.06=300
P2.02=300
p0.07=1

I have also looked at many you tube videos trying to find my VFD and spindle set up.

SO far I have come to the conclusion that I also need:

P2.02=60
P0.11=5
P0.12=5

I have set my motor functions to:

P2.01=4.5
P2.02=300
P2.03=18000
P2.04=220
P2.05=12

When I try to perform the P0.16=1 the spindle starts then it flashes “Trip” so I have selected STOP. I greatly appreciate any other guidence someone can give me.


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't usually like to send people to other forums. But, since you haven't received any replies here, there is an Australian Woodworking forum that has a section for Electronics with loads on information on Motors and VFDs: Woodworking/Electronics


----------



## JLTLS (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for your help.


----------

